# [RISOLTO] ap_scan e wpa_supplicant

## rete27

Ciao è un po che volevo scrivere sta cosa...  :Embarassed: 

nel file di configurazione di wpa_supplicant a cosa serve l' ap_scan ???? non riesco a trovare informazioni a riguardo...

Oltre tutto se lo decommento appena lancio il wpa mi va in segmentation fault...

Insomma un po un mistero... per la cronaca la mia scheda wifi è una ipw3945  che non sn mai riuscito a fare andare ma ora ne avrei bisogno...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Chetto

Io ho la tua stessa scheda e funziona benissimo. Ho però usato network manager, molto meglio secondo me. Se cerchi networkmanager nel wiki inglese c'è una guida per installarlo. C'è una guida anche per installare i driver della scheda.  :Wink: 

----------

## rete27

Avevo provato anche NM ma non riusciva a connetersi....La tua rete è una WPA-EAP (WPA-Enterprise) con autenticazione radius ?

Io ho seguito l'how-to in italiano ( http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 ) ma non ho mai concluso nulla...

Per caso ti ricordi le configurazioni di NM ??

----------

## crisandbea

```

#generic rows

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

eapol_version=1

fast_reauth=1

#university block

network={

        ssid="tua_rete"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        eap=PEAP

        identity=""

        password=""

        phase1="peapver=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        priority=10

}

```

prova ad usare una configurazione simile.

ciao

----------

## Chetto

ah io l'ho installato e funzionava da se....

Ma la scheda te la riconosce?

----------

## rete27

si si la scheda la vede...domani mattina provo...ora non sono in università ....   :Laughing: 

----------

## skypjack

Anch'io ho una ipw3945 da un anno e mezzo e mi funziona fino dal primo giorno!

Uso wpa_supplicant correttamente configurato e grazie ai servizi offerti da baselayout si connette da solo appena trova una rete disponibile.

Mai usato NetworkManager, non saprei dire.

Comunque la scheda funziona!

----------

## Chetto

Io ho seguito il tuo stesso wiki per far funzionare la scheda e poi http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager per far funzionare network manager.

----------

## rete27

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho una ipw3945 da un anno e mezzo e mi funziona fino dal primo giorno!
> 
> Uso wpa_supplicant correttamente configurato e grazie ai servizi offerti da baselayout si connette da solo appena trova una rete disponibile.
> 
> Mai usato NetworkManager, non saprei dire.
> ...

 

Ma hai seguito qualche giuda ??

----------

## skypjack

All'inizio seguii il wiki, anche perché ero un novellino di gentoo e non sapevo come districarmi. Ma poi ipw3945 è entrato in portage ed è diventato facile facile, ma proprio facile (più facile di così, quando sarà nel kernel, forse). Adesso è abbastanza intuitivo, lo "scoglio" più grosso è il file di configurazione per wpa_supplicant, se non lo hai mai usato, ma niente di speciale, eh ...

----------

## rete27

ragazzi funziona.....iuppiiii evvai grazie a tutti metto risolto....

----------

## skypjack

Descrivi la soluzione (e il problema vero), per i posteri. Qualcuno potrebbe giovare della tua esperienza, un giorno!!

----------

## rete27

vi posso dire che una cosa importante con la mia configurazione é attivare il tasto della wifi nel momento del boot, non chiedetermi perchè   :Wink: 

allora il mio wpa_supplicant.conf è 

```

# Parametri opzionali (da usare solo in caso di problemi/esigenze diverse):

# Interface for separate control program

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Group of users enabled to access WPA conf (0=root)

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Associate with APs using security policy and SSID

ap_scan=1

# Let wpa_supplicant / GUI programs to re-write its configuration

# This update may replace the old configuration and can remove comments from it

#update_config=1

# Parametri necessari:

# EAP-TTLS/PAP configuration with anonymous identity for the unencrypted

# use. Real identity is sent only within an encrypted TLS tunnel.

network={

  ssid="Studenti"

  key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

  eap=TTLS

  identity="XXXXXX"

  anonymous_identity="anonymous"

  password="XXXXXXX"

  ca_cert="/usr/local/deacacert.pem"

  phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

}
```

poi per il resto ho seguito la guida nulla di più...

spero che possa essere d'aiuto a qualcuno per domande scrivete o mandatemi un pm

----------

